# Helppp!!



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

How do I add profile details and pictures?


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2014)

jonnylorenzo said:


> How do I add profile details and pictures?



Click user cp on top left and then choose something from the left hand side.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

What is cp


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2014)

On the top left is says User CP, that is your user profile.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine does not say anything about user cp?


----------



## Locked (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay maybe this will help:

User CP:
View attachment User Cp.jpg




Your Profile:
View attachment Your Profile.jpg




Details you can edit:
View attachment Details.jpg


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay sorry I didn't know you were on the website im on here throu the tapatalk app


----------



## Riverine45 (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol, though you could ask or get better help than that. I need you around Hamm when I get get super blasted and go tech retarded.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 1, 2014)

Lmao--^


----------

